# Agente di Manolas: "Inter? Una possibilità, come anche la Juve"



## koti (9 Luglio 2017)

*Agente di Manolas: "Inter? Una possibilità, come anche la Juve"*

Il futuro di Manolas, che sembrava ad un passo dallo Zenit, resta ancora da scrivere. Per provare ad approfondire la questione, TMW ha intervistato l'agente del calciatore, Ioannis Evangelopoulos, che tuttavia non si sbilancia: "Non voglio commentare quanto accaduto con lo Zenit. Mi limito a dire che è stata presa una decisione, ma non vado oltre. La permanenza è l'ipotesi più probabile? Rispondo dicendo che Kostas è un giocatore della Roma. Rinnovo? Ha un contratto per altri due anni. Se l'Inter può essere una possibilità? Si, al pari di tante altre squadre quali possono essere Real Madrid, Barcellona o Juventus, si fanno sempre tanti nomi".


----------



## koti (9 Luglio 2017)

Quindi questi, oltre a Rudiger, si vendono pure Manolas?


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Il futuro di Manolas, che sembrava ad un passo dallo Zenit, resta ancora da scrivere. Per provare ad approfondire la questione, TMW ha intervistato l'agente del calciatore, Ioannis Evangelopoulos, che tuttavia non si sbilancia: "Non voglio commentare quanto accaduto con lo Zenit. Mi limito a dire che è stata presa una decisione, ma non vado oltre. La permanenza è l'ipotesi più probabile? Rispondo dicendo che Kostas è un giocatore della Roma. Rinnovo? Ha un contratto per altri due anni. Se l'Inter può essere una possibilità? Si, al pari di tante altre squadre quali possono essere Real Madrid, Barcellona o Juventus, si fanno sempre tanti nomi".



Secondo voi e possibile che si sia inserita l'Inter per bloccarlo prima che andasse in Russia ?


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Quindi questi, oltre a Rudiger, si vendono pure Manolas?



Speriamo che Manolas non rimanga in Italia.
Meno concorrenza per la Champions.

Juve-Napoli sicuri.

Milan per ora

Inter : si vedra dal mercato in entrata
Roma : si vedra dal mercato in uscita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2017)

Ma a noi non lo mollano, no?


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2017)

Rosicherei se andasse dai falliti. Ma non credo, quelli al momento non hanno lo straccio di un progetto


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma a noi non lo mollano, no?



In cambio di Bertolacci 

Manolas sarebbe perfetto per essere il nostro terzo titolare a ruotare con Romagnoli-Musacchio o per schierarsi a tre dietro.
Spero non vada a l'Inter.
Dai Manchester.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> In cambio di Bertolacci
> 
> Manolas sarebbe perfetto per essere il nostro terzo titolare a ruotare con Romagnoli-Musacchio o per schierarsi a tre dietro.
> Spero non vada a l'Inter.
> Dai Manchester.


Qualsiasi passaggio (Manolas, Nainggolan) dalla Roma all'Inter è bene accetto; i posti sono quattro e gli unici due occupati sono quelli di Juventus e Napoli.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma a noi non lo mollano, no?



Ma anche no.

Comunque all'Inter è impossibile che vada, Spalletti lo disprezza. Credo che se saluta va in premier, al Liverpool o una squadra del genere.

Quello che potrebbe andare all'Inter invece è Nainggolan, ma anche in questo caso boh. Vendono tutti ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Il futuro di Manolas, che sembrava ad un passo dallo Zenit, resta ancora da scrivere. Per provare ad approfondire la questione, TMW ha intervistato l'agente del calciatore, Ioannis Evangelopoulos, che tuttavia non si sbilancia: "Non voglio commentare quanto accaduto con lo Zenit. Mi limito a dire che è stata presa una decisione, ma non vado oltre. La permanenza è l'ipotesi più probabile? Rispondo dicendo che Kostas è un giocatore della Roma. Rinnovo? Ha un contratto per altri due anni. Se l'Inter può essere una possibilità? Si, al pari di tante altre squadre quali possono essere Real Madrid, Barcellona o Juventus, si fanno sempre tanti nomi".



HAnno venduto Manolas lui non parte secondo me.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Luglio 2017)

Magari venisse da noi. Insieme a De vrij. Così per 5-6 anni stiamo tranquilli in difesa.


----------



## Love (9 Luglio 2017)

speriamo resti cosi lo prendiamo noi l'anno prossimo...quando non dovremo fare un mercato numericamente importante come quest'anno ma solo pochi colpi... magari un top per reparto.


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2017)

A Roma non lo vogliono più vendere, ma occhio, ha annusato un ingaggio 3 volte superiore all'attuale, non so se accetta di rimanere a Roma o chiede la cessione. Se cosi fosse mi piacerebbe un sacco vederlo con noi, anche più di un centravanti dal grande nome.


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2017)

Lo scrivo qui perché l'accesso al topic di Bonucci non è consentito agli ospiti: comincio a pensare che dietro il rifiuto di Manolas allo Zenit possa esserci la Juve. La cessione di Bonucci (a prescindere dal Milan) era abbastanza preventivabile e dubito che Marmotta non lo sapesse. Se esce Bonucci un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché Barzagli e Chiellini sono vecchi e logori e Benatia poco affidabile fisicamente.


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Il futuro di Manolas, che sembrava ad un passo dallo Zenit, resta ancora da scrivere. Per provare ad approfondire la questione, TMW ha intervistato l'agente del calciatore, Ioannis Evangelopoulos, che tuttavia non si sbilancia: "Non voglio commentare quanto accaduto con lo Zenit. Mi limito a dire che è stata presa una decisione, ma non vado oltre. La permanenza è l'ipotesi più probabile? Rispondo dicendo che Kostas è un giocatore della Roma. Rinnovo? Ha un contratto per altri due anni. Se l'Inter può essere una possibilità? Si, al pari di tante altre squadre quali possono essere Real Madrid, Barcellona o Juventus, si fanno sempre tanti nomi".



se va via Bonucci va alla juve


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci->Milan
Manolas->Juve
De Vrij->Inter
Acerbi+Nastasic->Roma
???


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo qui perché l'accesso al topic di Bonucci non è consentito agli ospiti: comincio a pensare che dietro il rifiuto di Manolas allo Zenit possa esserci la Juve. La cessione di Bonucci (a prescindere dal Milan) era abbastanza preventivabile e dubito che Marmotta non lo sapesse. Se esce Bonucci un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché Barzagli e Chiellini sono vecchi e logori e Benatia poco affidabile fisicamente.



Potrebbe starci, però io dubito veramente che la Roma venda un giocatore in Italia, per di più alla, Juve, dopo il casino che gli hanno fatto con Pjanic.


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe starci, però io dubito veramente che la Roma venda un giocatore in Italia, per di più alla, Juve, dopo il casino che gli hanno fatto con Pjanic.



È diverso, Manolas ha rotto con l'ambiente e probabilmente pure con qualche compagno, a Roma non lo possono più vedere. Sarebbe una cessione molto più digeribile del bosniaco.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo qui perché l'accesso al topic di Bonucci non è consentito agli ospiti: comincio a pensare che dietro il rifiuto di Manolas allo Zenit possa esserci la Juve. La cessione di Bonucci (a prescindere dal Milan) era abbastanza preventivabile e dubito che Marmotta non lo sapesse. Se esce Bonucci un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché Barzagli e Chiellini sono vecchi e logori e Benatia poco affidabile fisicamente.



C'è anche la possibilità che si anticipi Caldara, o che si prenda De Vrij a saldo invece che l'anno prossimo a zero...
Sicuramente avete più disponibilità e appeal dell'Inter...
Ma tra le due squadre chi ha bisogno di togliere i big money per Manolas, è l'Inter


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> C'è anche la possibilità che si anticipi Caldara, o che si prenda De Vrij a saldo invece che l'anno prossimo a zero...
> Sicuramente avete più disponibilità e appeal dell'Inter...
> Ma tra le due squadre chi ha bisogno di togliere i big money per Manolas, è l'Inter



È possibile, ma l'Atalanta già si é imposta di tenersi un altro anno Spinazzola e non credo che cederà su Caldara. L'unica cosa certa è che un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché sarebbe troppo rischioso affrontare una stagione con difensore troppo fragili (anche se così si potrebbe fare qualcosa di importante a centrocampo).


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo qui perché l'accesso al topic di Bonucci non è consentito agli ospiti: comincio a pensare che dietro il rifiuto di Manolas allo Zenit possa esserci la Juve. La cessione di Bonucci (a prescindere dal Milan) era abbastanza preventivabile e dubito che Marmotta non lo sapesse. Se esce Bonucci un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché Barzagli e Chiellini sono vecchi e logori e Benatia poco affidabile fisicamente.



Pur essendo un grande fan di Manolas godrei, perché l'Inda rimarrebbe col cerino in mano.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2017)

Domanda: preferireste Bonucci (più forte) o Manolas (più giovane) al Milan?


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> È possibile, ma l'Atalanta già si é imposta di tenersi un altro anno Spinazzola e non credo che cederà su Caldara. L'unica cosa certa è che un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché sarebbe troppo rischioso affrontare una stagione con difensore troppo fragili (anche se così si potrebbe fare qualcosa di importante a centrocampo).



Oh, su Manolas è una mia impressione...
Voi avete una corazzata, dovevate migliorare l'ala sinistra e avete preso Costa...
Avete una difesa buonissima in attesa di Caldara... non credo avrete l'urgenza di strapagare Manolas...
L'Inter invece, dopo i vorrei ma non posso Tolisso, vorrei ma non posso James Rodriguez, vorrei ma non posso Nainggolan e vorrei ma non posso Di Maria, uno devono prenderlo...
Per questo direi più De Vrij... 
poi tutto può succedere


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Il futuro di Manolas, che sembrava ad un passo dallo Zenit, resta ancora da scrivere. Per provare ad approfondire la questione, TMW ha intervistato l'agente del calciatore, Ioannis Evangelopoulos, che tuttavia non si sbilancia: "Non voglio commentare quanto accaduto con lo Zenit. Mi limito a dire che è stata presa una decisione, ma non vado oltre. La permanenza è l'ipotesi più probabile? Rispondo dicendo che Kostas è un giocatore della Roma. Rinnovo? Ha un contratto per altri due anni. Se l'Inter può essere una possibilità? Si, al pari di tante altre squadre quali possono essere Real Madrid, Barcellona o Juventus, si fanno sempre tanti nomi".



I Cinesi hanno riposizionato Milano al centro dell'Italia, cosa che calcisticamente parlando gli è dovuta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo qui perché l'accesso al topic di Bonucci non è consentito agli ospiti: comincio a pensare che dietro il rifiuto di Manolas allo Zenit possa esserci la Juve. La cessione di Bonucci (a prescindere dal Milan) era abbastanza preventivabile e dubito che Marmotta non lo sapesse. Se esce Bonucci un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché Barzagli e Chiellini sono vecchi e logori e Benatia poco affidabile fisicamente.



Potreste anche decidere di puntare definitivamente su Rugani


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> È possibile, ma l'Atalanta già si é imposta di tenersi un altro anno Spinazzola e non credo che cederà su Caldara. L'unica cosa certa è che un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché sarebbe troppo rischioso affrontare una stagione con difensore troppo fragili (anche se così si potrebbe fare qualcosa di importante a centrocampo).



Per me la Juve prende un difensore dall'estero. Non so chi c'è sul mercato però.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Domanda: preferireste Bonucci (più forte) o Manolas (più giovane) al Milan?



Bonucci.
Non mi servono solo prospetti .... Questo è un 87, ti fa almeno altri 3 anni a livelli top e un altro paio come li sta facendo Barzagli adesso.


----------



## Love (13 Luglio 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Bonucci.
> Non mi servono solo prospetti .... Questo è un 87, ti fa almeno altri 3 anni a livelli top e un altro paio come li sta facendo Barzagli adesso.



anche 4 anni...e non dimenticare che questa società investirà anche nei prossimi anni quindi gli metteranno accanto e dietro giocatori giovani che cresceranno...in primis romagnoli...


----------



## ralf (13 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo qui perché l'accesso al topic di Bonucci non è consentito agli ospiti: comincio a pensare che dietro il rifiuto di Manolas allo Zenit possa esserci la Juve. La cessione di Bonucci (a prescindere dal Milan) era abbastanza preventivabile e dubito che Marmotta non lo sapesse. Se esce Bonucci un centrale la Juve lo deve fare perché Barzagli e Chiellini sono vecchi e logori e Benatia poco affidabile fisicamente.



Manolas però ha altre caratteristiche, l'unico che si avvicina a Bonucci è De Vrij, anche se l'olandese è injury prone.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Domanda: preferireste Bonucci (più forte) o Manolas (più giovane) al Milan?



Bonucci, il greco sarebbe meglio solo per il fattore età, ma come valore e questione di esser "pronto" Bonucci gli da le piste.
Oltretutto è anche molto più leader e meno testa calda.
Se poi la Juve dovesse sostituire l'uno con l'altro farebbe comunque un buon colpo, per carità, ma perderebbe qualcosa ed inoltre la Rometta sarebbe automaticamente fuori da tutto, al massimo finirebbe ottava sesta imho.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Domanda: preferireste Bonucci (più forte) o Manolas (più giovane) al Milan?



a difendere Manolas 
in generale meglio Bonucci sa impostare quel minimo.. fa + goal e rimane un buon difensore
(però il Greco è + forte come difensore)


----------



## Schism75 (13 Luglio 2017)

Questo è da prendere, non Bonucci.


----------

